# A couple more plugs..



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's my first few, now I need to head out and fling some...:fishing:


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

sweet lookin plugs, bout time someone started making and posting here


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Those look great, I have always wanted to try making a plug, but I can't stop building rods

Can't wait to hear about the fish you catch on them :fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

If these are your first few, I'd say you sure got it figured out.

Very nice, really like the purple one on the bottom. I've always been partial to dark plugs on top at night for stripers.

what are the weights on these, did you add any rattles to any of 'em?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. The colors are awesome.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks good! I bet they would look better if they has scales and a little blood on them. :fishing:

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sweet-looking plugs! If they fish half as good as they look, you'll be slaying the finny ones.

Evan


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Nice bro keep an update on how they fish. I like that Danny plug alot


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

curious to what your workin on now dave, lol any sneek peeks?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't ask... I had a bad weekend to say the least. I tore the airbrush down to give it a good cleaning. Well stupid me put all the parts on a paper towel to dry while I started cleaning my workshop. The workshop hadn't been cleaned in months so it was badly in need. Well half way thru cleaning I decided to put the airbrush back together to paint some plugs. Well somewhere in the 300 cubic yards of trash and sawdust went the trigger to my airbrush! I sifted thru as much as I could but never found it. So I ordered a new one Sat. and just decided to take a break until I finish the clean up.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

plugs are beautiful, BTW the air brush will turn up as soon as you get the new one and use it once or twice.


----------

